# Can you I.D. for me?



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey everyone,

I am finally all moved to MN and have been at a camp this last weekend that has an animal exhibit. They take good care of all of their animal and use it as a tool to inform the kids that come about the vairous types of animals they have.

Well someone dropped off this guy/girl and he/she is in really bad shape. It looks like it is struggling with at least two incomplete sheds and is only getting enough food to stay alive. It was dropped off to the camp and they have been trying to take care of it, but it is a nasty little bugger and is very strike happy.

So I tossed a towel over him and ended up getting him out of his enclosure for a good warm water soak, cleaned his enclosure and got him looking all nice. They want to know if I will take him as they do not want any snake that is going to be a biter so I said I would after I found out what it was for sure...so can anyone help me with an I.D. on this guy/girl?

It was dropped off as a GTP/Chondro, but there is no way this is a chondro. It does look to be in the python family and I was thinking of a carpet python, but don't know much more than that. Any thoughts would be great.

Also, any info on temperment would be great as well!

Thanks so much! Be back soon to check!

Here he/she is...










Sorry for the bad pic quality...the plexiglass was garbage (as well as my photo skills!). Also, it had a really bad smell to him/her...almost like a pungent, yeasty smell. It was much better after the soak, but any ideas?


----------



## LRM (Mar 15, 2007)

PastorJeff said:


>


It looks like a garden phase amazon tree boa. The smell is probably from all the waste and bacteria in the stuck shed. If you go to your local fish store buy some tetracycline. Once you're home get a large bucket or container and fill it with about 1-2inches of warm water. Break one of the tablets into that and mix it up. Place the snake in there and let it soak for 20 minutes or so, then gently try and take off some of the old shed. Make sure the water is only luke warm, not hot, never ever hot. Do this every other day for the first week and other than that maintain it as an amazon tree boa (it may not be one, but I can guarantee you can keep it as one from the way it is shaped). I'll be happy to answer any other questions.

Oh, and I'd invest in some gardening gloves because chances are it will try to bite you like it is its job while you're doing this.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Hey Jeff, Nice to see you.
Get that guy fixed up and post some pics.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

LRM said:


>


It looks like a garden phase amazon tree boa. The smell is probably from all the waste and bacteria in the stuck shed. If you go to your local fish store buy some tetracycline. Once you're home get a large bucket or container and fill it with about 1-2inches of warm water. Break one of the tablets into that and mix it up. Place the snake in there and let it soak for 20 minutes or so, then gently try and take off some of the old shed. Make sure the water is only luke warm, not hot, never ever hot. Do this every other day for the first week and other than that maintain it as an amazon tree boa (it may not be one, but I can guarantee you can keep it as one from the way it is shaped). I'll be happy to answer any other questions.

Oh, and I'd invest in some gardening gloves because chances are it will try to bite you like it is its job while you're doing this.
[/quote]
Are you sure? The head of that snake screams out python to me. Probably Aussie. The type is a mystery due to the bad shed he's going through. 
A warm water soak and a manual shed assistance (by you) should help this fellow out.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Serrapygo said:


> Are you sure? The head of that snake screams out python to me. Probably Aussie. The type is a mystery due to the bad shed he's going through.
> A warm water soak and a manual shed assistance (by you) should help this fellow out.


He got it right. The picture is pretty fuzzy but the eye placement gives it away. The coloration is like a scrub python but their eyes are further to the side of the skull.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

IRIAN JAYA CARPET PYTHON, just my guess

Will be easier to tell after a good shed


----------



## LRM (Mar 15, 2007)

Serrapygo said:


>


It looks like a garden phase amazon tree boa. The smell is probably from all the waste and bacteria in the stuck shed. If you go to your local fish store buy some tetracycline. Once you're home get a large bucket or container and fill it with about 1-2inches of warm water. Break one of the tablets into that and mix it up. Place the snake in there and let it soak for 20 minutes or so, then gently try and take off some of the old shed. Make sure the water is only luke warm, not hot, never ever hot. Do this every other day for the first week and other than that maintain it as an amazon tree boa (it may not be one, but I can guarantee you can keep it as one from the way it is shaped). I'll be happy to answer any other questions.

Oh, and I'd invest in some gardening gloves because chances are it will try to bite you like it is its job while you're doing this.
[/quote]
Are you sure? The head of that snake screams out python to me. Probably Aussie. The type is a mystery due to the bad shed he's going through. 
A warm water soak and a manual shed assistance (by you) should help this fellow out.
[/quote]
I'm quite positive. That is without a doubt an amazon tree boa.


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

I would guess tree boa to look at the pic almost same coloration


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Pattern doesn't really look right for any native python I've caught ie childrens, amethyst/scrub or carpet. We don't get exotic reptiles in Oz (at least not in the shops) so am not familiar w/ boas but the amazon tree boa everyone is suggesting seems pretty on point.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

It's definitely not an irian jaya carpet python. Believe me. I own one and that looks nothing like it.

I'd say an atb as well.


----------

